

Monument Valley in Numbers - juandopazo
http://blog.monumentvalleygame.com/blog/2015/1/15/monument-valley-in-numbers

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8894485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8894485)

